# Ahhh - how I miss a single strain planted discus tank ! Going to do it again someday.



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Just got to reminiscing a bit about my tank of approx. 2 years ago, that housed a group of young juvie Red SnakeSkins - just about 2.75" at the time.

I miss a single strain set up, and darn it, I'm going to do it again sometime in the future, - have no idea what strain, but it will likely be a solid color discus.

If you see this, April, you'll remember my getting these lovely little guys from you - and Francis, if I remember right, you were in the store that day, and I met you for the first time.

Over the piece I eventually sold 5 of these RSS's - & lost one to ammonia poisoning, I'm quite sure, but still have 2 of them left, still going strong.

They had a spawning a couple of months back, but of course nothing survived in the community atmosphere, and they haven't re-attempted, which suits me fine - they don't have anything handy in the tank to lay the eggs on now anyway, except the heater - LOL - they spawned on the face of a UV sterilizer, which is no longer in the tank.

Here they were:
3RedSnakeSkins Photos by discuspaul | Photobucket


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember well. I agree single strain or just two strains is pleasing to the eye. 
One mix I love is yellows and blues. 6 of each. 
Or red and blue solids. 
If I had to do single strain I'd go for big giant blues for sure. 
I'd also be looking for high body. I have a breeders fish in mind. May not be for awhile...but I have narrowed the world down to three or four choices lol.


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

i checked out the pics. wow. i see why. nice.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank Paul and those red SS are awesome.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

April said:


> I remember well. I agree single strain or just two strains is pleasing to the eye.
> One mix I love is yellows and blues. 6 of each.
> Or red and blue solids.
> If I had to do single strain I'd go for big giant blues for sure.
> I'd also be looking for high body. I have a breeders fish in mind. May not be for awhile...but I have narrowed the world down to three or four choices lol.


Yes April, I also very much like the combo of solid blues and yellows, as well as reds and blues !
I'll keep watching for any announcement by you about those giant blues - sounds interesting - particularly if they're high-bodied.

And thanks for your comments, Francis and Clairel.


----------

